# microsoft excel automatically closes



## Adalia (Jan 25, 2011)

Good

May you please help me please. i am having a problem with some excel documents. when i open the excel documents there is an option where it says micros have been disabled when i click on the option button two options pops out that is use recommended or enable the content.

when i click on enable the content excel automatically closes with the error “Microsoft Office Excel has stopped working” pops up and it will automatically close all excel files open at that time.

when i choose on recommended it opens and does not update some excel linked to the worksheet


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In the question box of Excel, type Repair. Read what will happen. If you're satisfied you can live with the changes go ahead and authorize the repair.


----------

